

Review of:New treatments show promise in prolonging human lifespan - benwade

I read the article at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nextbigfuture.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;more-evidence-emerging-that-rapamycin.html, that gives a reasonably thorough review of drugs that are currently believed to slow or reverse aging. It could could be improved by links to the original documents or studies, and by reviewing contrary evidence as well. There is an academic bias against printing negative studies that makes it difficult to know how rebust a result really is.
======
chrisbennet
This spam I think.

